# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  WPF compatibility with windows XP

## rebe21

Hi guys, I started to learn the WPF language in order to improve the quality of my softwares. I'm just a bit confused about its functionality. Maybe it's a stupid question, but could you say me if is there any compatibility problem with applications developed with WPF for windows XP ? I know that WPF is the future, and it will replace the windows form (in microsoft opinion). Many of the new features of WPF (i.e. windows 7 controls) will not be available in windows xp of course, but I heard that perhaps there could be some problems with WPF applications developed for the XP.
In your opinion what is the best develop choice? Keep learning with WPF, or keep developing with Windows Form?
Please let me know your consideration about these platform.

Many thanks in advance
Cheers
Paolo

----------


## bflosabre91

keep learning wpf. maybe in the future versions of wpf it will have problems with xp but i havent seen any problems in xp yet. i have been developing with wpf on an XP machine for like 2 years now, no issues yet. and the wpf applications are all deployed on computers with XP and no problems there either.

----------


## rebe21

Thanks for your answer, it's a good news!
Anyway you suggest me to develop it using the visual studio 2008 instead of use vs2010 ,right?

Thanks
Paolo

----------


## bflosabre91

i personally recently switched over to vs2010. havent had any problems yet. but thats up to you. 2010 isnt in beta anymore so if you have that option, y not go for it?

----------


## JuggaloBrotha

For WPF, I would use VS 2010, even if it's just an Express edition

----------


## chris128

> For WPF, I would use VS 2010, even if it's just an Express edition


Couldn't agree more - the designer for WPF apps in VS2010 is greatly improved.

----------


## rebe21

Ah...ok. It seems to be less worst than i thought! Thanks guys!I'll try the vs2010 version through the express edition for now. Thanks for your help!!

Cheers 
Paolo

----------

